# Forgecraft Zombie Slayer project....



## NO ChoP! (Dec 2, 2013)

reground and repolished
green dyed stabilized curly mango via Burl Source
neon green g10 spacers
1/4" copper/ss mosaics

saya project to come...been real busy; tis the season, ho ho hum!


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 2, 2013)

Love that matching patina.


----------



## andre s (Dec 2, 2013)

real nice.
well thought out choice of wood and color against the texture of the blade. that fun forgecraft pattern does deserve to be accentuated.
bold, simple, different. this looks great!


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 2, 2013)

You nailed this.


----------



## ramenlegend (Dec 2, 2013)

siiiiick! I really want to rehandle my forgie but I'm frightened that I will mess it up(never done a rehandle before:scared4: )


----------



## tripleq (Dec 2, 2013)

Beauty!!!


----------



## RGNY (Dec 2, 2013)

yes.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks amazing, Chris!


----------



## ecchef (Dec 3, 2013)

Aesthetically & functionally perfect!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 3, 2013)

This is Honduran Rosewood with NEON GREEN ACRYLIC spacer!!!










I will be ready to cut some serious mirepoix in the event of an Apocalypse!!!!


----------



## Nmko (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow that acrylic green cuts throught it beautifully. never have too much green... :thumbsup:


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 3, 2013)

This is just awesome! I like your style man, very groovy. Makes me want a forgecraft now, a neon green at that!


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 3, 2013)

Dude. It looks like you won this one.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 3, 2013)

I LOVE that!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 3, 2013)

Matching the patina to the handle is really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 3, 2013)

That looks like a very fast knife... Nice work!

Stefan


----------



## Dr. T (Dec 4, 2013)

Super job!! Zombies beware.


----------

